# utilitaire d'annuaire mac OS 10.6.2



## Mec38 (12 Février 2010)

Bjr a tous
je dispose d'un pc vista et d'un macbook que je veux mettre en réseau sur un switch et je galere.
aucun des deux ne se voient. j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait qu'il soit sur le même groupe de travail WORKGROUP chez vista mais je ne trouve pas l'utilitaire d'annuaire sur mon Mac.
 Si vous avez des idées . Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2010)

Préférences Système>Comptes>Options ->Compte serveur réseau ->Joindre ->Ouvrir l'utilitaire d'annuaire


----------



## Mec38 (12 Février 2010)

Merci, je l'ai trouvé mais je ne sais quoi en faire.
Il ne prend pas le nom Workgroup.


----------



## les_innommables66 (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai galéré hier pour tenter de faire communiquer le Mac et le PC de mes parents, sans succès.
En cherchant pourquoi, je tombe sur ce post.
J'ai vu sur d'autres sites que le groupe de travail se déclare dans préférence systèmes/réseau/avancé.../WINS (cf ici)
Je n'ai pas encore pu tester, ne disposant plus des deux ordis.
Avais-tu résolu ton pb ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

